# Racks of lamb on a Char-Broil Electric Smoker



## SandyWood (Oct 15, 2020)

I wanted to see what my Char-Broil can do for some racks of lamb. I've noticed that many folks on this forum  cook theirs at higher temps than my unit goes. Many of the recipes also sear the ribs at the end of smoking as well. I've been looking at all the recipes here and man  they look fantastic! 

I wonder if anyone has just done some on a plain old electric smoker and had success with that. I'm thinking I should just get the Weber kettle out and do it the old way.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 15, 2020)

These are my last ones. I did them hot.





						Rack of lamb
					

Morning folks! Did a rack of lamb the other night and wanted to share.  Picked these new Zealand spring lamb racks up from Sam's.   Decided to use a Brazilian marinade of sorts. No real recipe just threw stuff together until it tasted good.  Olive oil Water Lime Garlic Red pepper flake Cumin...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I've done them low at 225° until IT was about 115 then reverse sear. Both ways are delicious


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2020)

Good Lord I can’t imagine a rack of lamb coming out bad, as long as it’s rare to med rare!
I don’t care how you cook it. Lamb is so expensive here we only buy it when we win the lottery!
Al


----------



## SandyWood (Oct 16, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> These are my last ones. I did them hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. This is a good starting point for me!


----------

